# Live rock



## Childofthebrine (Oct 12, 2010)

do shells you collect from the beach have the properties of live rocks? just wondering i cant find live rocks at petsmart


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

No they aren't, corraline algae can grow on them but apart from that they are completely different.


----------



## Childofthebrine (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks just wondering cause you never know


----------

